# 52 Week Gun Raffle Tickets On Sale At Needville Hunting and Fishing Show This Weekend



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

*Also, our '52 Week' Gun Raffle Tickets will be on sale at the show...

2012-2013 52-GUN RAFFLE INFORMATION*

*Each year the Creekside Hunting & Fishing Show sponsors an awesome 52 Gun - 52 Week Year-Long Gun Raffle. *
*This year we are again teaming up with Academy *
*to supply guns and rifles in the raffle.*

*Here's how it works:*
*There are 500 raffle tickets sold at $100 each.*
*There are 52 firearms raffled - one each week for 52 weeks.*
*Deadline to purchase tickets is by June 30th, 2012*
*or until all 500 tickets are sold which will be well before that date.*
*Drawings will begin the first Sunday in July and continue each Sunday morning for 52 weeks through end of June, 2013.*
*Every winner's ticket is dropped back into the barrel so*
*each ticket held has 52 chances to win. That's $1.92 per draw.*
*The guns range in retail value from $290 to $1200 each *
*with the average being around $700.00*

*All winners will be contacted by phone and/or email.*
*Results will be posted on **www.creeksideshow.com/raffle.htm*
*Drawings are witnessed by a Creekside Show team member *
*and a local law enforcement officer.*

*All profits from the Raffle are used to fund the non-profit*
*Annual Creekside Hunting and Fishing Show whose funds are dedicated to providing a top quality community event *
*plus college scholarships for area high school students *
*and donations to various community needs. Including this year's show (awarding $10,000 to 8 students in college scholarships via our fishing tournaments during the show), the past 5 years, we will have awarded $33,500 in scholarships to area students.*

*AND HERE'S THE GREAT PART !!!*
*If you choose to receive the gun you win, it must be picked up at the Katy, Texas Academy location and you will have to pay tax on it.*
*HOWEVER, winners may choose to receive an Academy Gift Card in the amount of the value good at any Academy store nationwide for other purchases of equal value. *

*TICKETS ON SALE AT THE SHOW MAY 19-20 ! *

*Or contact Raffle Coordiantors:*

*Marvin Edwards 281-235-6602 *
*Jason Hobbs 281-652-6193*
*- Or -*
*any team member that you have purchased from before*
*Again, there areonly 500 tickets to be sold!!!*

*Visit the **www.creeksideshow.com** to view the results of the drawings still going on for 2011-2012 and the winners.*

*The Creekside Hunting and Fishing Show is sponsored by members of Creekside Christian Fellowship Church in Needville, Tx *
*and is a 501-3C Charity. *

*If you are interested in having a booth or being a sponsor for the 8th Annual Show in May of 2013, please contact Tom Koppa 281-652-6233 **[email protected]*


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention...I have tickets also, so you can contact me at [email protected] if interested...

Thank You In Advance!

Marsha

P.S. Makes a perfect Father's Day Gift...


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Remember, tickets will be on sale at this weekend's hunting and fishing show in needville...

Thanks for your support...


----------

